# Royal Jelly whilst Breastfeeding



## TweedleZee (Aug 11, 2014)

My son will be 1 year old in 5 days. I just ended my period (which has been regular even during nursing) and want to TTC this cycle. I took royal jelly to concieve him. Can I take it now too? I already know what google says but I want to know if anyone has done it.
Currently Im his main food source. Main as in like 98% main food source lol

Also wanted to take bee propolis to help with morning sickness. Any stories on that?


----------

